# I call it "Sexual Chocolate"...



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

I got in the new Mob frame today and just finished building it. All of the parts from the Riot were swapped over. I absolutely love the color difference of the brown to the white parts. Now all of the black parts really stand out.

Changes include new Profile cranks and Ti spindle and new bb. My profile hub just shipped today so I should have that on Thursday. A new build to the current rim and it should be good to go.

Weight as is 27.5 lbs which is about 3/4lb lighter than the Riot was.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice.









It could be lighter.


----------



## Mobz (Apr 21, 2008)

love it man. looks great


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

aggiebiker said:


> Nice.
> 
> It could be lighter.


LOL. It will be. With the new profile hub, shave another 1/4lb. Not too bad for a 26" CrMo frame with a coil fork and K-rads...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

That is awesome. Did you manage to track down brown nipples?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

XSL_WiLL said:


> That is awesome. Did you manage to track down brown nipples?


Not yet. I did not get to call Wheelsmith today. WIll do tomorrow. I am thinking about gold ones though to match the gold in the frame sticker. But I may not keep the sticker... Brown is what I really want.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)




----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

haha you beat me to it.


I would change the name from chocolate love to 'sexual chocolate'.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Strauss said:


> haha you beat me to it.
> 
> I would change the name from chocolate love to 'sexual chocolate'.


Done...

Wheelsmith is out of brown nipples. Apparently they stopped making them years ago, but did not update the website. They don't have any left over either..

So the search continues. I may go gold....


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

Rattlecan?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Rattlecan the spokes?? They will look like crap when I rebuild the wheel and use the spoke wrench. Right now I am leaning towards gold anodized DT nipples.










But I may grab a bag of silver and get them anodized brown. Gotta check on the cost of the plater.


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

only thing I may see being not-so-good 'bout trying to get the silver annodized is that you'd be using alum. nips then... Brass are much, much better.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I personally think for the bling gain the brown nipples may not be worth it, they'll get way dirty anyway if you ever remotely touch dirt.

To whoever said it could be lighter, my nempro weighs 31.8lbs and I would not want it any lighter.


----------



## GotMojo? (Mar 25, 2004)

That bike is so f'ing hot. I am tempted to order one of those frames...


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah I am contemplating the Al vs. brass nipples as well. I build all of my wheels so I know it will be fine. But indeed brass nipples are stronger and longer lasting. I have never broken or pulled a spoke through an Al nipple. I have broken a few spokes but not the nipple.

As far as cleaning it, I am anal to the 10th degree with keeping a clean bike. I have always been that way.

Here are a few pics in better lighting:


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

my raw is better haha. jk. looks badass. show me da ride pics. markets look better in the air.


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

ahhh the new build looks sick, I want to see that thing in action!


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Ride your bike on dirt = brown nipples.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

My bike does not stay dirty long enough to build up dirt on the nipples/rim. I usually clean it after every DJ session. Just anal retentive I guess.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

*Got the hub..*

New Profile hub came in today. Got the Ti Shimano cassette. I can't believe the weight on it. It weighs nothing... Lined up the spacing to the cranks/chainring. Will rebuild the wheel tomorrow... The mounting hardware is gigantic. Consumes the whole dropout...


----------



## DJskeet (Oct 19, 2007)

Looks great, I bet it sounds good too.

btw, how is that chain?


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the props. I can't get over how nice the hub is. It is very industrial looking and I love the weight of the Ti cassette body. I figured I would do a cassette over a driver in the event I want to change gearing in the future. It is loud as a mofo too. It weighs over a 1/4 lb less than my Woodman/Nashbar hub.

So far no complaints on the chain. It is super light and looks great. I don't grind so no worries about it coming apart too much. I just wanted something strong and light.

I am also getting a new Deity bar (same color). These were purchased used and a little shorter than I like. So new ones on the way. Plus some Fly Ruben brown grips...


----------



## euroford (Sep 10, 2006)

noice rig man!

i'm lovin all the new blk mrkt builds we keep seein here. i've been seriously contemplating a profile 9spd hub for mine.

no rippen on ya, i keep my **** clean as well.  ridden daily, maintained constantly.


----------



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

What brakes are you running? Is that a speed dial lever with a BB7 caliper?
PS. Build looks HOT!


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

Here is the build list:

08' Mob - 21.5" tt, horizontal drops 
RockShox Argyle 318 - lowered to 80mm
Profile cranks, 175mm, Titanium spindle, Profile Euro BB 
Profile MTB SS hub w/Ti shimano cassette, 36h, laced to Mavic EX721, DT spokes 
Woodman Bill LTi front, 36h, laced to Mavic EX721, DT spokes
Deity bar
Tree splined 24t chainring, 1/8”
'We the people' integrated headset, 1-1/8”
Wellgo MG-1 Magnesium pedals
Thomson stem, 50mm
Macneil pivotal post, 27.2mm
Macneil SL saddle
Avid BB7 manual brake caliper
Avid Speed Dial 7 lever
KMC 710 SL chain
12t Mosh 1/8" cog
Shadow Conspiracy white cable/housing
Kenda K-Rad tires, 26 x 2.25”
ODI Rogue lock-on BMX grips


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

looks great, was it worth the swap? you're definitely into the bling and little details, which is cool if you can afford it and don't mind the wait.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

A Grove said:


> only thing I may see being not-so-good 'bout trying to get the silver annodized is that you'd be using alum. nips then... Brass are much, much better.


Yup. When I built the rear on my street bike I used aluminum nips. Next time I'm getting brass for sure.

I had one get sheared in half, and a couple are starting to look kinda haggard. The awkward rotational landings are hell on em.


----------



## Demo-9 (Mar 24, 2006)

It was definately worth the swap. The bike feels a lot different than the Riot did. Not sure why but it just feels easier to maneuver. Especially jumping. I just have a lot more control for some reason. It can't be just the lighter weight. It feels like the bike is absorbing more and is more forgiving.

I do like certain details of builds. Right down to very little subtle things that only a few people notice.. I am actually getting new Deity bars (same color) as the current bar was purchased used and kind of short. So new bars and chocolate colored Fly Ruben grips should finally finish this thing off.

As far as nipples, I decided against it. Just re-did with brass. That way I can have peace of mind when jumping..


----------

